# Detailing News- Raceglaze water filters back in stock



## WHIZZER

news from Raceglazer


RaceGlazer said:


> Due to tremendous order volumes we've been cleaned out over the weekend of the 7L ONLY but 2 more consignments coming in next week, first one on Wednesday. 14L and 25L still in stock.
> 
> All orders will be upgraded to overnight delivery, so continue ordering, for delivery on Thursday
> 
> Thank you


----------

